# Jackline the Ripper (or Jill?)



## xJane (Aug 21, 2010)

OK, so I have decided on Jackline the Ripper. I was also toying with the idea of being a blind fortune teller, but the cost of contacts is more than I've ever spent on a costume, and I just can't justify it. 
I'm thinking long black skirt, something full and sweeping, but not a hindrance (how am I supposed to slink through the night if I'm tripping over my skirt?), not too sure what to do for a top: bustier/corset, blouse?, cape, top hat, bloody boyfriend victim  I think that if my skirt isn't quite long enough, it'll still be OK with black boots. What do we think? Any other ideas?
xJ


----------

